# Whizzer torque info



## prewarmachine (Jan 11, 2018)

Been working on a Whizzer H engine, but I'm having trouble finding the bolt torque specs for some reassembly. If anyone has some maintenance info on these originals, I would be very appreciative!


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 11, 2018)

on the  H motor the early ones had 1/4 in head bolts the later ones had 5/16 bolts ,I checked the whizzer service facts manual and no torque specs listed, I always use new good grade bolts of proper size and length and snug them down ,and retighten the after riding it a few miles, if you have an owners manual it will show proper tightening  sequence


----------



## prewarmachine (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for looking in your service manual! I did turn up my owners manual and it shows the torque sequence for the head and it basically just says to tighten the bolts.
I'll take your advice on new quality bolts and a re-tighten after some run time. Thanks for the reply and advice!


----------

